# 99 Nissan Altima I bought from the devil..battery or starter?



## grits (Dec 29, 2015)

So! I go out to my car as normal, and it wont start. I literally bought a new batter last week. It makes the sounds of rapid clicking ( like it is my battery) but lights work, radio works, just wont crank to try and start... I found out where my starter was and hit it, then BOOM! It starts up.. So I am assuming that it is my starter and NOT my battery. At the same time, if it wasn't for bad luck with this car, I would have no luck at all, and well.. it COULD be both? I would take it up to Advanced to get it checked... But being my stubborn self, put it on jacks and started ripping away parts.. mainly one of the jack points on the front end which I cannot get back on... yay.. I don't even know what that part is called and it seems to be a mystical unicorn of parts.. So I can't replace it even if I need to. Any thoughts?? PLEASE >


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Removing the starter involves using a floor jack placed under the center member which supports the engine. Be sure to use jack stands at two safety stand points located on the frame behind the front wheels. There are no other chassis parts to remove.


----------



## grits (Dec 29, 2015)

I rolled it on some ramps and took off the front crossmember (?) I guess is what it's called? I can't find it anywhere online. but its the long bar in between the two front tires that goes under the splash panel. but it is wicked hard to put back on. my question is, can I still drive it without messing anything up to a close shop so they can put it on a lift?


----------



## grits (Dec 29, 2015)

It is the motor mount ( found it)


----------

